# Not MAC but still very pretty Haul w/pics



## sweetsugar (Jan 2, 2008)

Mini Bourjois Dose de Nacres Eyeshadow powder in 9 different shades. 

When I opened this tiny pots, they totally reminded me of MAC pigments qua color & quality


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are awesome!  I really like Bourjois' quality.  Can you get these in the US?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

Those do look awesome!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 2, 2008)

those are so pretty!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!  I wonder if can get them in the U.S. too.


----------



## frocher (Jan 2, 2008)

Great haul, they are pretty!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2008)

aww soo pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow those look like fun! Very purrrrdy.


----------



## stjarna (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Mini Bourjois Dose de Nacres Eyeshadow powder in 9 different shades. 

When I opened this tiny pots, they totally reminded me of MAC pigments qua color & quality 
















_

 

What website can you buy these from? Really cute colours. I LOVE the purple!


----------



## sweetsugar (Jan 2, 2008)

I m not sure if it is available in US. I bought them in a local beauty store named 'Di'. 

Here is the link to Mini Bourjois: Mini Bourjois nail enamel, eyeshadow and Effet 3D mobile lip gloss


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 9, 2008)

They just put these up on Ulta.com!!

Question, how's the quality and color payoff... are they worth it? Or should I just save and splurge on MAC Pigments?


----------



## gio (Oct 9, 2008)

They are so pretty! Great haul!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 9, 2008)

They are soo pretty especially the purple and the pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your great haul!


----------

